# Film business



## Viswesh (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi, I'm Viswesh from India. I'm currently a Independent Producer, Director and DP with 4 years of field and production experience in Indian Entertainment and Films. I'm planning further to pursue masters in Film production and entertainment business ( Not looking for typical MBA's with specialisation entertainment and marketing ) .

 I have sorted out few universities offering similar programs for Fall 2022 and I'm listing down below in order of my priorities.

( I much more inclined and interested towards UK, Europe than USA considering all aspects though )

Masters in Entertainment Industry and Management ( MEIM ) - Carnegie Mellon ( USA )
MA in International film business - University of Exeter ( UK ) 
Msc in creative Industry management and enterprises - De Montfort University Leicester ( UK )
Television and Film business - Centennial College ( Canada )
Film distribution and marketing MA - Birmingham city university ( UK )

Other than these, I have also have few universities as a backup in MA filmmaking with majors in Film producing  

 MA film and television production  - MET film school ( UK )
 Goldsmith university ( UK ), University of Salford Manchester and few only from UK and Europe 

I would love to connect and discuss with people of similar vision and creative ambition,
Here is my number to connect with me on WhatsApp  +91 9962034684 


And would be kind to expect any advice and help..


----------

